# Egiali in Greece



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone used Egiali Yacht Charters in Greece? and if so, please share your experience. 

Planning a trip in 2003.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

SMP:

I''d suggest you place your query on a few of the UK BB''s, since Europeans and especially the English like to bareboat in the warm Med. One BB you could use is http://www.hroa.co.uk/ but I''m sure there are many others.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks Jack............will do


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have used GPSC, cannot comment on your choice. Would suggest the purchase of Rod Heikell''s "Greek Waters Pilot" Worth the weight in your duffle. Also recently found site that might be helpful.

http://www.sailingissues.com

Ben


----------



## OLYMPICYACHTS (Nov 20, 2002)

They seem to be a professional company
check that they own the yacht before you charter if you like give me a call
at 1-877-2GREECE (Olympic Yacht Charters in New York)


----------



## agoodman (Nov 26, 2002)

We used GPSC charters this past spring and we thought they sucked.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are considering a Greek charter and are interested in other''s experiences with the various charter companies. We have heard of GPSC. What problems did you encounter?


----------

